# Just want to know what people think



## Giancarlo

Hi I'm a musician who've composed music for almost ten years now, but I've recently just started to make classical music. I'm doing it in a pretty modern and experimental but straightforward style. It sounds a bit like old movie soundtrack. My influences are mainly from electronic music and hiphop, I think these kind of influences show up in my work.

I just want to know what classical music aficionados such as yourself think, because I don't know many people who are into this kind of music. So please check out my songs on myspace: http://www.myspace.com/giancarlonorth

PS. this is not some spam, that I post in every forum to promote myself, I'm sincerely interested about what YOU think, this is the first place I ever put out the stuff on. So please, check it out.


----------



## Giancarlo

Do people lack opinions in this place or what?


----------



## starry

I can't get the video to play at present.


----------



## Aramis

I've listened to Bel Poque Poque and Monstrum. Both are less interesting than 50-inch wels catfish without mustache. That means they are not interesting at all. What makes you claim that this music is experimental? It's just a amateur scribble, if you would compose it 200 years ago nobody would call you innovative. 

If you compose stuff like that while having ten years of experience I'm afraid there won't be ceremonial parade of horse cavalry at your funeral.


----------



## Giancarlo

Well.. I thank you for your utterly rude but honest comment. Well my experience in classical music is merely some months, I'm really a dance music producer. I don't intend on having any horse cavalry, that sounds a bit tacky and over the top.


----------



## joen_cph

You have dealt with the earlier outburst in a stylish way. I´m not qualified to discern or criticize your music from that of the general _genre_ you are coming from, but maybe it would be an idea to try some more ambitious ongoings, more polyphony, instrumental effects and/or some literary content to develop it, to give the music more layers and dimensions, so to speak. Regards ...


----------



## starry

Ok I've got it to play now, the first two pieces anyway (Bel Poque, La Viola). 

The music feels a bit choppy, the rhythm seems to be tightly constraining the music.


----------

